# Agfa Snapscan 1212 Scanner



## schorschi (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe einen älteren Agfa Snapscan 1212P Parallel-Scanner.
Seit einiger Zeit arbeite ich statt mit Windows98SE mit Windows XP und muss leider feststellen, dass der Parallelport nicht unterstützt wird.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den (parallel)Scanner unter WindowsXP zu verwenden?

Danke!


----------



## VanFan (15. Januar 2004)

*AGFA Snapscan 1212 U*

Ich möchte mich der Frage anschließen. Habe exakt das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit einem Snapscan 1212 U (USB-Version). 

Das Gerät ist 1999 gekauft und die Software Agfa Scan Wise 1.04 V 2.0 ist nur Windows 98 tauglich.


----------



## gasttl (31. Januar 2004)

*XP Treiber Agfa 1212*

Schaut mal auf die Seite : http://www.windowsxp-drivers.com/drivers/85/85160.htm

Grüße
Frank


----------



## schorschi (31. Januar 2004)

Erstmal vielen Dank,
allerdings geht aus der Treiberinfo nicht hervor, ob der Treiber für den 1212 U (USB) oder den 1212 P (parallel) geeignet ist. Mit den letzten Treibern habe ich mir ganz elegant meine Netzwerkkonfiguration zerlegt und habe wenig Lust dies zu wiederholen.


----------

